# My new puppy



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Here she is asleep in the vehicle on the way home, a two hour drive.








I love her body structure.
















The front paws are not as white as they look, they are a creamy colour right now.








Here she is with the cat, I am already teaching her not to bark at her, because the cat doesn't mind her around when she is quiet, she is showing good respect but want to play and meet the cat up close and personal, lol








Last pic, just a cute one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What a beauty! (And cute as a button, too.  )


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

I LOVE BI-COLORS... 

have i said that before? :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> I LOVE BI-COLORS...
> 
> have i said that before? :wink:


Maybe..........

I know I sure have! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice pup!
I've seen pups with that much blanket and still mature into a saddle back.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jak looked just like that as a puppy, minus the white feet. He's certainly no bi-color now!

At 4 months:

















Now, 3 days shy of 17 months:



















What's the deal with the white feet? Just curious.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz,

I do like the looks of your new pup! 8) I am still a fan of Black and Tan GSDs.Sometimes its nice when everyone doesnt ask what kind of dog you have.Or if its a "shepherd mix".

Greg


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

People still ask me what kind of dog Jak is sometimes. I'm like, how can you not know what a German shepherd looks like? It just blows my mind. I also still get funny looks when I tell people his age. Everyone still thinks he's just way too small to be as old as he is. :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My vet has Lÿka down as a "Shepherd Mix" in their system, I dunno if it's because they can't manually type in a breed and have to choose from a list or if it's because they didn't hear me the 30 times I said she's a Dutch Shepherd :lol: I've been asked many times if Cujo's purebred, n when he was a puppy people asked me if he was a Miniature Shepherd !?!??!? Go figure.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Very nice pup!
> I've seen pups with that much blanket and still mature into a saddle back.


Wow, I didn't realize it could be so dramatic. Annie will stay, I think, constant...hope so...I like her look quite a bit. I know she's not gonna be a saddleback but I like her colors now.

Annie at 8 weeks:









Annie at 14 months:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, the general public has no idea what a Dutch Shepherd is. But when they see them they think they are gorgeous dogs anyway.
My new Pup - Bella, is not a Bi-colour. Bi's are all black with only tan on the very bottom of legs, no tan anywhere else. And they never get the gray hairs through their black sections at all. If you see any markings around the eyes, forehead or underbelly then it's not a Bi.
She's going to end up a similar look to the puppy/dog pictured above, they do look quite similiar. 
She's great, I can see so much in her personality already, she's got my old Black GSD's prey drive, the East German Tonka's level head, and my Anni's bravery. Can't wait to see what she becomes. She's going to be very civil, that I can see already. I can't describe the behavior, but I saw it in another dog before. It's something to do with the way she acts. Sorry can't explain, just see it.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Woody, my last female was named Anni, after the Anni GSD that was one of the foundation GSD's in the first four ever bred to get what we have now. It's a great name. This new pup is named Anni-Belle because I went and tatooed Anni's name on my wrist when I sold her, to always remember her. Well at least now I have another Anni to go with that tatoo, lol. It's just the braclet type of tatoo. No regrets, I was in a good mood when I did it. LOL.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Bi-Colour - the saddle covers *almost* all of the body and leaves only foot and *possibly face markings.*

both of my previous dogs were considered "bi-colours" by people i know in the GSD community...


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I always saw it described by breeders as no face or head marking, no tail markings, only bottom of legs below the knee. I never heard it the other way. Good to know.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my god, Tim, nice dog !!!!!!! I almost never see a dog who places their whole body on the perp/target. Most sport dogs you see hanging off the sleeve with the rest of their body out in the air. I really like the power and deployment in a dog's mind who put's his whole body on the guy, That's how you take them down,


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> Oh my god, Tim, nice dog !!!!!!! I almost never see a dog who places their whole body on the perp/target. Most sport dogs you see hanging off the sleeve with the rest of their body out in the air. I really like the power and deployment in a dog's mind who put's his whole body on the guy, That's how you take them down,


i believe the dutch call them "blockers". pasco was a great dog. very easy to train. picked up new things very quickly. i think he had the perfect temprament in a PSD. he was accepting of petting from strangers, but didn't seek it out. i miss him...


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I am used to the term "man stoppers", but I like "Blocker" too.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Now I'm confused. What's black and tan, then? Is that just a subjective categorization?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Now I'm confused. What's black and tan, then? Is that just a subjective categorization?


black and tan is the traditional "Rin Tin Tin" look. well defined black saddle, rest is tan kinda thing...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

What _I've_ always heard referred to as a bi-color is a German shepherd with rottweiler markings. Any more tan than that and they're considered a black and tan.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm confused. What's black and tan, then? Is that just a subjective categorization?
> ...


So what's Annie look like to you? I don't care (what she is), just curious.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

it's hard to tell from the picture of her with the decoy. it's too far away. you have some closer pics?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I would call the dog above a black and tan, but the face is amazingly black and nice looking


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't help showing two more pics, she's so good (so far, lol)

This is with our cat Freya









I took her just a while ago to visit friends, and she just stayed by my side and walked everywhere I did. Indoors of course, she's not needled enough yet.









the first thing they did was grab a tennis ball to see her drive, and she has it, but I told them NO more of that, you will turn her into a pet, lol


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> I would call the dog above a black and tan, but the face is amazingly black and nice looking


i concur...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Black & Tan/Black & Red is a saddle dog to me, bi-color is a dog who is predominantly black wtih tan feet and some tan markings on his face. Dunno what I'd consider Annie....

This is what I think of as black n tan out of working lines:










This is what I'd consider bi-color:


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Liz, what a beautiful pup.

Kirsten and Tim, I liked your pictures as well.
It is very hard to go past a good GSD, but then I'm biased. My second choice would be a "Dutchie" (Call it patriotic :wink: )

Regards Robert


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

mike, that second one is pretty borderline for bi-color. the saddle stops at the belly. i would call that one black and tan...


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Mike, the third dog is an almost the Bi-colour that I know around here. Just that little tan on the chest is what would make me think of it as a black and tan still. But around here, we don't get too many good dogs, most people in our area have the American/CKC show dogs, and when they say Bi-colour they are very strict about it. It's all for show with them and a selling point, so they get the closest to Bi that they can and that results in the All black except lower leg being tan. I'm not putting down show lines, just explaining where I got my definition from. Oh, and I know yours is not a show dog, I don't want to imply at all that it is, really, really, really, Just saying about the actual Showline dogs around here.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Regardless of the color, I think they're all pretty! No one has said anything about the white feet, though. I'm genuinely interested!


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Sometimes the feet can be quite white when very young, the hope is that they turn tan/light tan. They usually do. The favorite of my type of foot is in the EastGerman/Czek lines, they are sometimes striped with black. Tonka had those, they are gorgeous. Tan/Black stripes.

EDIT: sometimes or usually I think of white feet as being somehow maybe a throwback to a less predominant GSD colour, I saw it on a few pups, some kept it and most became very light tan.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The classic Rin-Tin-Tin, black and tan is also referred to as a saddle back. Inbetween a saddle back and a bi-color is often referred to as a blanket back. The bi-color is usually in reference to a dog with tan no higher then the elbows. Might or might not have tan on the face.
I would call Annie a saddle back. She could still loose a lot of black.
Most GSD's color will continue to change till 2-3 yrs old.
The red and black is 99% of the time from showline.
Sables ROCK! 
Black is the most recessive, then Bi-color.
Sable is the dominant color gene.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I would call Annie a saddle back. She could still loose a lot of black.
> Most GSD's color will continue to change till 2-3 yrs old.


That would suck.



> Sables ROCK!


No bias there!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sherlinee Guys Hof Bentley










Lexus von Zwinger Lundy









Both of these are bi-color. Bentley has produced solid blacks. Bentley and Lexus will be bred next year. I'm waiting until I get her OFA done. Bentley's came back Excellent which is like 3.5% of the GSD's that have been OFA'd.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Better sized picture of Mr. B


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Really handsome pup, Liz! She has a lovely build and looks lovely whatever colour anyone calls her.

ok guys, I can't resist showing you MY saddleback....
Northrunner Fourthchute Beryl


sorry guys couldn't help it, can you tell the bad degree of GSD envy I have? =P~


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

GORGEOUS jerry! both of them!

have i said that i LOVE bi-colors?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bentley is just as gorgeous in person, too!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Really handsome pup, Liz! She has a lovely build and looks lovely whatever colour anyone calls her.
> 
> ok guys, I can't resist showing you MY saddleback....
> Northrunner Fourthchute Beryl
> ...


Hmmmm. What I get is a bad link. No picture.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Sherlinee Guys Hof Bentley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT! 8)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Woody, the new puppy is a cutie pie!

I have not seen too many bicolors posted; most look to me like blanket blacks - Benlty looks right on the edge .... I could see him being called either one.

Cyra is a blanket black

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/129126.html


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Tim and Kristen. I partical to bi-colors too. I would like more black but I won't complain. Bentley is 8 years old now and he is graying like me, but still gets the job done. Wish I could do the same. Like the song says, I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was. :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Woody, the new puppy is a cutie pie!


  You have confused me with someone who can afford a divorce. :lol: That's not a new puppy, just a younger Annie. She's 15 mos. now.

Liz, forgot to say earlier...cute pup!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ........  You have confused me with someone who can afford a divorce.




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Nancy Jocoy said:
> 
> 
> > Woody, the new puppy is a cutie pie!
> ...


Oh silly me, I did not read the post carefully enough
I was referring the puppy at the start of the thread. Chalk it up to one of those over 50 moments.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Jocoy said:
> ...


Speaking of over fifty moments, I still can't see the site you posted. Or is that my over sixty moment grabbing hold again.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

So we've got 50... 60... anybody here wanna try for an over 70 moment? Anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect that I have the senior, senior moments here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I suspect that I have the senior, senior moments here.


Ah....... seniority.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Si, Senorita! :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Does that mean the sub-senior senior? :lol: Probably correct.........


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

On my darkest day I can always say to myself, "At least I will never be quite as old as OED Bob!"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

And I hope to never let you to start catching up. That wouldn't bode well for me. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

You guys are too funny, and I thought I was old


----------

